# Strength and weight gain advice



## joh9356 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, so I am posting here now. I'm not new to lifting weights per se, but I AM new to lifting weights properly.

The guys on my thread for helping me with my nutrition are priceless (you know who you are fellas, thanks), and they recommended me to post here.

In a nutshell, I am on my second month of Jim Stoppani's 12 weeks to shred workout program, but formula gave me some advice to stop that and change some thing around (Thanks man), so I am here to further that advice. Any help and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

To not be redundant, you can look at my intro (joh9356)
and see pics of my bod here on the nutrition thread:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/diet-nutrition-supplements-discussion/33260-need-help.html

Thanks fellas!


----------



## formula1069 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alright you are no longer permitted to go on to BB.com, you got this workout from there :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
, no wonder you are not gaining any weight, the only thing that site is good for is buying supplements

I gave you my workout, hopefully some more members will post up what they do so you can try some other programs

Again like i said before Post up what you actually do no one here wants to go search the internet for Jim's 12 week bullshit program on BB.com

Start typing Bro, you need to give us a little more info to help you out

2 lifts you must start doing are dead lifts and squats
and don't worry about how much weight you are lifting get your form down and only full lifts none of the bullshit half lifts you see the morons doing at the gym


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 8, 2013)

Whatcha shredding?  Better get some tissue accumulated 
before you start in with the "prep". I'm just funnin ya. 
If you are really new . start with a 3 x whole body w/o
1 excercise per body part 3 working sets. use that for 8-12 weeks .
eat well and sleep well. Stick with basics squat is king with dl a close second stick with all compound moves for at least 6 months.
Get that squat working . Concentrate on perfect rep every rep. Like a machine. Live the fancy stuff to guys that don't like basic hard work.
Good luck , T..............


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Sep 9, 2013)

joh9356 said:


> Ok, so I am posting here now. I'm not new to lifting weights per se, but I AM new to lifting weights properly



For this reason I would stick to a basic 3x week program using medium weight compound lifts with the supervision of a well known personal trainer. I feel building a foundation on how to appropriately lift is just as important as sleeping. Once you have the ABC's of lifting I would then come back and start to research a program with more volume/ intensity and frequency. Good luck!


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 9, 2013)

AWESOME fellas. I'm going to get with the guy at my gym, he's awesome and is always willing to help me out. 

@Formula, Yes sir, I was looking at your workout too. Very different from mine. It's amazing how much I am doing wrong.....when I hit the gym today, I will let you know how it goes tonight.....

My goal for tonight is free weights, and I'm going to do squats and deadlifts. Never done those, but seems like a lot of you fellas recommend them.

OK, so each rep I am going to concentrate on form, doing it right, taking it slow.

Damn I wish I had someone to spot me during my initial startout.....


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 9, 2013)

Listen fellas, on a serious note, thank you.

I would not have gotten this type of advice anywhere else that I have seen.

Thanks for the brutal honesty. That's exactly what I want and need. I trust people who are dead honest with me, not just trying to blow sunshine up my ass.....


----------



## formula1069 (Sep 9, 2013)

joh9356 said:


> My goal for tonight is free weights, and *I'm going to do squats and deadlifts*. Never done those, but seems like a lot of you fellas recommend them.
> 
> OK, so each rep I am going to concentrate on form, doing it right, taking it slow.
> 
> Damn I wish I had someone to spot me during my initial startout.....



You do not do these in the same workout, dead lifts are for back day, squats are for leg day, and keep a few days in between the two also


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 10, 2013)

Formula, found that one out tonight. Just did deadlifts, pullups, and lat pulldowns for back exercises tonight, I'll hit squats when I do my leg night, thanks.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 10, 2013)

good reference... 
http://www.anasci.org/vB/71560-post1.html


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 11, 2013)

Holy crap d2r.....good post to read there. Thanks for that.


----------

